# Paragard...cramping?



## KaylaBeanie (Jan 27, 2009)

I got my IUD put in on Monday afternoon, so it's been about three and a half days. I was on the end of my period, and I'm still spotting (this is day nine) a little, plus I get pretty intense cramps if I don't take ibuprofen. I know everything is okay, because nothing feels abnormal, this is just annoying! I've never had kids, so getting it in was very painful, and my cramps were AWFUL Monday, moderate Tuesday, virtually non-existent Wednesday and moderate today. Since my period is over for all intents and purposes, it makes me a little nervous I'm going to be crampy all the time! Any experiences? I'll obviously call my doctor if things feel off, but they feel just like normal period cramps...however, I rarely cramp so this is getting on my nerves. I hate taking so much ibuprofen, I've been on max dose for days now.


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

I have had 3 kids when I got mine put in so I didn't have much cramping. Maybe the day it was inserted and the day after. I didn't even need anything for it. Must be the difference with having had kids already.

Good luck and I hope the cramps stop soon!


----------

